# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Δεν έχω όρεξη για φαγητό

## thanasisGR

γεια σας ξαφνικά εδώ και 3 μέρες δεν έχω καθόλου όρεξη να φάω.. βεβαια τσιμπάω λίγο για να μην μείνει άδειο το στομάχι μου.. όταν τρώω έστω και λίγο νιώθω ένα φούσκωμα έχω τάση για εμετό και με πιάνει ταχυκαρδία.. έχω και κάτι ενόχλησης στα πλευρά μου σαν τραβήγματα.. και μερικές φορες χτυπάει σαν σουβλιά.. και κόβετε η ανάσα μου.. δεν είχα ποτε κάποιο πρόβλημα με το στομάχι μου αυτό ξεκίνησε έτσι απότομα... και κρατάει πολλές ώρες αυτό το φούσκωμα μπορεί δηλαδή έως και 2-3 ώρες να κράτηση.. και ρέβομε συνεχεια μήπως ξεφουσκώσω αλλα τίποτα.. και νερό με το ζόρι πίνω.. λέτε να έχει νεύρα το στομάχι μου και να μου κάνει όλα αυτά τα τρελα?? περπατάω και νιώθω ένα βάρος στην καρδια και έχω δυσκολία στην αναπνοή.. δηλαδή ανασαίνω βαριά.. τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό?? το έχει κανεις άλλος?? 

να αναφέρω κιόλας ότι αυτές τις μέρες νιώθω μια διάθεση κατάθλιψης/μελαγχολίας δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα πραγματικά.. νιώθω σαν να είμαι άρρωστος πονάω μέσα μου.. μου έχει κόλληση εμμονη ιδέα αυτό.. δεν ξέρω τι έχω.... νιώθω όλη την μέρα να πιέζομαι και από ψυχοσωματικά είμαι στο full...

----------


## vince8

Δεν φοβάμαι να πεθάνω, ούτε το αν θα πάω στη κόλαση με ενδιαφέρει, θα είναι παράδεισος εκεί.

----------


## Karol

Θαναση ασε εγω το εχω αυτο εδω και 2 μηνες καθε μερα! Ειμαι κλεισμενη μεσα με εχει πιασει μια καταθλιψη ξερω κι εγω τι...Εμεινα 40 κιλα :P ! Την τριτη τελειωνει το μαρτυριο μου γτ παω για γαστροσκοπηση επιτελους!!!!!!! Ρε μιλαμε τρωω και νιωθω ενα βαρος για 2-3 ωρες και γενικα μια ενοχληση..ρεψιματα φουλ!..stress χωρις λογο..ασε!!! Πιστευω πως ολα ειναι απο αγχος και στεναχωριες και τετοια!

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

μηπως ειναι παρενεργεια απο κανενα φαρμακο;

----------


## thanasisGR

> μηπως ειναι παρενεργεια απο κανενα φαρμακο;


oxi, den pino farmaka

----------


## thanasisGR

> Θαναση ασε εγω το εχω αυτο εδω και 2 μηνες καθε μερα! Ειμαι κλεισμενη μεσα με εχει πιασει μια καταθλιψη ξερω κι εγω τι...Εμεινα 40 κιλα :P ! Την τριτη τελειωνει το μαρτυριο μου γτ παω για γαστροσκοπηση επιτελους!!!!!!! Ρε μιλαμε τρωω και νιωθω ενα βαρος για 2-3 ωρες και γενικα μια ενοχληση..ρεψιματα φουλ!..stress χωρις λογο..ασε!!! Πιστευω πως ολα ειναι απο αγχος και στεναχωριες και τετοια!


mpa siga min paw na kanw ''γαστροσκοπηση'' :p

twra ama sinexish polu auto tha dw ti tha kanw..

----------


## Karol

ego eftsasa se shmeio pou den mporw allo!!! den MPORW ALLO!!! kai afou aganakthsa lew as to kanw na teleiwnw!! esu den exeis tpt einai pl arxh ..3 meres..siga!

----------


## Lacrymosa

καρολ εισαι 40 κιλα ????? προσεξε το ρε συ αυτο, κανε κατι με το αγχος, μην χασεις αλλα, ξερεις τι κινδυνοι υπαρχουν.. προσπαθησε να τρως εστω κ με το ζορι... μην πας παρακατω, μετα θα γινει επικινδυνο... ετσι την πατησα κι εγω κ ειχα φτασει 35... προσεχε πολυ...

----------


## thanasisGR

egw thelo na rotiso twra kai kati allo sxetika me auth tin es8ish varous stin kardia kai piso stin plath san plakoma/sfiximo/varos ola mazi ena pragma.. kai me auto to fouskoma sto stomaxi... ti mpori na epatha twra ksafnika?? mou hr8e ksafnika mia emonh idea oti tha pathw efragma.. nio8o pragmatika san arostos.. exw ena varos sta podia.. nio8o merikes fores olo to soma mou varh.. olh mera exw autes tis enoxlishs den antexo allo... pff

eixa paei sto nosokomio prin 2 mines ekana kai kardiografima/tryplex an kai tote eixa alla sumtomata oxi auta pou grafw twra... eixa ena tremoulo sto kefali san muikh spasmoi tou auxena... eipane oti einai psuxiatriko to provlima klp... kai mou kanane mia iremistikh enesh.. an kai den me epiase ekinei tin mera.. alla tin epomenh :p

twra afou exw kanei tosa tryplex stin kardia klp.. yparxh logos na anisixo??? fovame min epatha kati ksafnika.. :(

h ola auta einai psixosomatika??? den antexo allo me auth tin es8ish pou exw... kai idika apo auto to pragma pou me plakoni sto sth8os anaseno varia.. 

to exei kaneis allos sigekrimena thelo na ma8o an ofilete sto stress auto to varos stin kardia... arxisa na psaxno sto internet eida oti auta einai simadia efragmatos.. exw trela8ei.... :(

----------


## Lacrymosa

θαναση πολλα ψυχοσωματικα μπορουν να προκυψουν απο το εντονο στρες... εχεις προσπαθησει με το αγχος να κανεις κατι??
πολυ κακως που ψαχνεις στο ιντερνετ, μεγα λαθος, διαβαζεις συμπτωματα κ νομιζεις οτι εχεις τα παντα.. προσπαθησε να μην τα ψαχνεις τοσο στο ιντερνετ κ να μην δινεις τοση σημασια στις διαφορες ενοχλησεις που κατα καιρους εχεις.. παιζει να ναι σωματοποιημενο αγχος κ οσο τα ψαχνεις κ τα σκεφτεσαι επιδεινωνεται η κατασταση.. προσπαθησε να κανεις ευχαριστες σκεψεις να ξεχνιεσαι κ δραστηριοτητες που σε εκφραζουν κ σε ευχαριστουν !!

----------


## elirene

κ εγω νομιζω αγχος ειναι και τα ρεψιματα ειναι αγχος γτ το χα κ εγω αλλα ειχα κ καουρες αναγουλες ξινιλες και πνιξιμο στο λαιμο, δεν πιστευω να δειξει τπτ η γαστροσκοπηση εκτος αν κανεις εμετους τοτε μπορει να χει οισοφαγιτιδα λειτουργικα ειναι αυτα απτο αγχος..οταν αποκλυσεις την περιπτωση να χεις κατι παθολογικο δες ψυχιατρο δυσκολα περνανε αυτα διαφορετικα οχι οτι δεν γινεται αλλα δυσκολα..

----------


## Lacrymosa

θαναση ισως παιζει κ το ενδεχομενο για γοπ (γαστροοισοφαγικη παλινδρομηση) ισως κανω κ λαθος σου χει πει κατι τετοιο ο γιατρος σου?? παντως συμφωνω με ελιρεν απεκλεισε πρωτα οτιδηποτε παθολογικο κ μετα πανε στον παραγοντα "αγχος" κ προσπαθησε να το μετριασεις για να υποχωρησουν κ τα συμπτωματα που πειργραφεις..

----------


## Φαινιαγια

Τα ίδια και εγω με τη καρολ καρολ είσαι εδω το ξεπεράσες βοηθεια φουσκωμα τρελο και μυστική δυσπεψια κομποι όλα δε μπορω να φάω να βγω χαλί μαύρο εκανα γαστροσκοπησηια ήπια γαστριτιδα λέει οκ σπαστικη κολιτιδα συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου μου το απο κάλεσαν τι ειναι αυτο ;; Περνω και librax tpt xalia Kai to xw ena xrono skeftomai τα χειρότερα για αποφραξεις γαστροπαρεση και τρελενομαι !! Υπάρχει καποιος που να το ξεπέρασε να μου πειι έκανε ;;;;

----------

